
The Internet Is Overrun with Images of Child Sexual Abuse - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/09/28/us/child-sex-abuse.html
======
omginternets
The entire analysis is based on _reports_ of abuse. AFAICT there's nothing to
suggest the actual number has increased.

In fact, this could even be a sign that the system is working -- we're
flagging, removing and investigating these cases.

It's ostensibly true that the government isn't equipped to fight the root
cause, but I can't help but wonder to what extent this is paving the way for
more mass surveillance.

~~~
catacombs
> The entire analysis is based on reports of abuse.

What's a better metric to measure this then?

~~~
candiodari
Convictions ?

------
fortran77
The NY Times is leading the reader to conclude that the "solution" is to
outlaw encryption

> Offenders can cover their tracks by connecting to virtual private networks,
> which mask their locations; deploying encryption techniques, which can hide
> their messages and make their hard drives impenetrable; and posting on the
> dark web, which is inaccessible to conventional browsers.

------
blue_devil
Yes, it's overrun. _No_ amount of child abuse imagery is "normal". Why the
oblique comments? Fighting this disgustingness is underfunded, simple as that.

In the absence of public money, every major tech company should have a
dedicated specialist team to monitor child abuse, they can certainly afford
it.

------
bradknowles
Zero probably means you’re just not good enough at finding them.

Any number larger than zero is likely to have some false positives, fakes,
edited versions of other images, etc....

This is not an easy problem to solve, regardless.

------
oceanghost
Is 45 million images, overrun though? Tineye says they index a shade under 48
billion images.

~~~
whenchamenia
Is that unique images, or just reports?

~~~
catacombs
Reports

